# Flying Crank Candleabra



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Here is a short video of my floating candleabra. Sorry for the poor video from my cell phone but it is the best I can do.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that looks cool... 
are those LED candles?
I like all your guys in the background too.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Very Cool! So do you tie all 3 strings to the candelabra and that gives it the side to side movement?


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

The candelabra came with LED "flames". It has three strings, but only two provide the movement. They each attach on the outside edges of the candles near the base and go through small pulleys mounted at the upper corners of the window frame. The strings (20# test Spiderwire fishing line) attached to a crank setting on the floor under the window that provides all the movement, both horizontal and vertical. The third string goes straight up from the middle of the candleabra and is attached to a counter weight to ease the load on the crank.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Shameless bump back to the top, now that the minimum 24 hour waiting period is over. 

I think it turned out pretty cool, despite the crappy video. Come on folks, show me some love!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Nice job. Have you built a crank system before? I like that a little better than the ghost. I think because it reminds me of Disney’s Haunted Mansion. I really need to build one of those. Again, awesome job, very creepy.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

neat!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I like it a lot! The quality of the video makes it very creepy. This is definitely on my list...


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Very nice. 

I like the way it turned out.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

scourge999 said:


> Nice job. Have you built a crank system before? I like that a little better than the ghost. I think because it reminds me of Disney's Haunted Mansion. I really need to build one of those. Again, awesome job, very creepy.


I built a regular FCG a couple of years ago so had the basic knowledge of how to do this. Just turned the whole thing upside down and out the crank in a vertical plane rather than horizontal.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Very creative, Doc! Looks great, it's going on my list.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Cool. How about a simple step-by-step how-to for those of us who are not very handy?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

What a great idea! I love seeing original stuff!


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Lady Nyxie said:


> Cool. How about a simple step-by-step how-to for those of us who are not very handy?


I'll see what I can do. I didn't take any pics along the way. Maybe a schematic would help.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Turned out great...nice job


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

I like it! Your candelabra is better than the one I used for my FCC


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Doc Doom said:


> I'll see what I can do. I didn't take any pics along the way. Maybe a schematic would help.


Here's a quick diagram.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

That is a simple, but very effective floating effect. I ran across a floating candle a while back, but the whole set up was way to complicated. This is something I could actually do. Thanks for the "bump up" and adding the diagram. You're gonna see a lot of these in the near future!


----------

